# channeling



## kappa22 (Feb 11, 2016)

Is there any way to detect channeling without a naked portafilter ? As I'm not very confident with my tamping skills and I'd like to know if I'm doing it correctly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Quicker pour, weaker drink can indicate.

Easiest way is when you pull the PF out after pulling shot, can you see a hole on the top of the grinds?


----------



## kappa22 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check tomorrow. I've never paid any attention to the grind after extraction.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

kappa22 said:


> Is there any way to detect channeling without a naked portafilter ? As I'm not very confident with my tamping skills and I'd like to know if I'm doing it correctly.


Before someone else says it: how does the coffee taste?

Maybe - if it's good - don't worry about it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Channeling is as much about the distribution of coffee before its tamped as opposed to the actual tamping itself . Tamping needs to be level and ball park Ish same pressure - but level is the key .

Looking at a puck post shot isn't really going to tell you a lot unless it's über über gone wrong ...as jon says is the shot balanced ?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have this issue at the moment as neither of my levers have a naked PF ... And having spent the last few years using a naked on my main machine I am really struggling.

the indications I have discovered are

(1) taste ... If I can't work out what to with the drink because it seems bitter and sour and thin all at the same time

(2) sudden change in the tails coming out of the PF, if one side suddenly goes blonde and quicker or if the single spout suddenly changes shape it's often an indicator

but ultimately taste


----------



## kappa22 (Feb 11, 2016)

I think I'm getting it right most of the time, as it generally tastes great. Thanks for all your advise


----------

